# Welsangeln,aber wo?



## Luc97 (8. April 2009)

Hallo ihr alle,ich habe da mal ne Frage.
Wo kann man auf Wels angeln in der nähe von "Frankfurt am Main"abgesehen vom Main.
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

ich bedanke mich schon einmal für alle Antworten|wavey:


----------



## M_Marc (9. April 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Hallo!

Okrifteler See (http://okriftel.de/html/okrifteler_see.html)
Lahn, Rhein (gute Stecke = Schiersteiner Hafen - Rüdesheim)

|wavey:

P.S.
Bestimmt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Luc97 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Wo bekommt man den die Tageskarten her;+?
Bist du in diesem Verein oder wie heisst er.
Die Bilder sehen schon einmal gut aus:m.

LG,Luc


----------



## M_Marc (9. April 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Hallo Luc,
ich bin nicht in dem Verein...aber ich versuche mal was rauszufinden.
Aus dem See sind schon DICKE rausgezogen worden,
das wird natürlich nicht gerne bekanntgegeben.
Wenn ich was weiss schreib ich 'ne PN.

#h

P.S. 
Da unten in Hessen sind etliche Seen mit guten 
Wallerbeständen, aber keiner sagt was.
Ich hoffe Du gehörst zur C&R Fraktion!!!


----------



## Luc97 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Hallo M_Marc,

danke für die Tips. 

Was meinst Du damit "C&R Fraktion"?

Kennst Du auch Plätze in der Nähe von Hanau? 

LG Luc


----------



## Luc97 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Hat jemand noch eine Idee wo man in                                 <ganz Hessen oder Grenze zu Bayern>
Wels angeln kann???|kopfkrat

Danke!!!#6


----------



## Luc97 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Irgend wo in Deutschland!!!
Bitte antworten!!!:c|gr:|evil:|uhoh:|kopfkrat|bigeyes:r


----------



## archie01 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Hallo
Hast du es nicht gemerkt , kein passionierter Welsfischer gibt einem Kochtopfangler auch nur den kleinsten Tip , und das zu Recht. |wavey:

Gruß
Archie


----------



## bennyhill (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Was meinst Du damit "C&R Fraktion"?

Unfaßbar, ich glaube das war schon ein Tip (Orkrifteler See) zuviel.....


----------



## BALENO@SW (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Tja so ist es halt.. )=

cheersn


----------



## Bassey (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*



Luc97 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch eine Idee wo man in <ganz Hessen oder Grenze zu Bayern>
> Wels angeln kann???|kopfkrat
> 
> Danke!!!#6


 
Nun, da bleibt wirklich am ehesten der main...


----------



## Main Waller (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hast du es nicht gemerkt , kein passionierter Welsfischer gibt einem Kochtopfangler auch nur den kleinsten Tip , und das zu Recht. |wavey:
> 
> Gruß
> Archie



|kopfkrat Woher weißt du das er ein Kochtopfangler ist ?

@ Luc97

wir haben im ganzen Rhein Main Gebiet super Wallergewässer.
Aber die meisten davon sind eben wie du es Ausgedrücktz hast von der "C&R Fraktion", daher ist das Fischen in den Top Gewässer nur mit Vereinsmitglieder gestattet.
Wobei, was gibt es am Main auszusetzten ?

Was genau hast du für Vorstellungen ??

bootsangeln, Bojenfischen usw.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Luc97 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Ich war am Main aber die Boote.............na ja.........
Ich will einfach Grundangel(oder ist es mit der Pose besser???) vom Rand.

PS:Ich bin ja noch anfänger beim Welsangeln den bisher ging ich nur auf Forelle,Karpfen und Weissfisch und hecht,Zander . 


LG Lucas


----------



## Main Waller (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Hi Lucas,

es ist beides sehr gut und auch beides im Main Erfolgreich umsetztbar.
Wenn du allerdings mit Posen fischen möchtest, musst du den Randbereich befischen, da du sonst Probleme mit den Dampfern bekommst. Such dir hierfür am bessten überhängende Bäume,
wo du eventuell deinen Köder anbinden kannst. Das geht super und dein Köder bleibt fänig am Platz.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Bassey (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*



Luc97 schrieb:


> Ich war am Main aber die Boote.............na ja.........
> Ich will einfach Grundangel(oder ist es mit der Pose besser???) vom Rand.
> 
> PS:Ich bin ja noch anfänger beim Welsangeln den bisher ging ich nur auf Forelle,Karpfen und Weissfisch und hecht,Zander .
> ...



Min Jung, denn kommste mal mitm digge Ongel Sven an de Main in de Stadt und denn zeisch ich dir mal dit einfache Grundangele uff Waller, mehr mach ich nämlich auch nit :vik:


----------



## Luc97 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Wo sind den die besten stellen am Main?|uhoh:
Gibt es auch stellen wo nicht so viele große Steine sind?|kopfkrat

LG Lucas#:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Oh Gott, haben da manche ein Problem..., wenn jemand einen Wels (eventuell) mitnehmen will. 
Geht ja gar nicht, der Fisch ist ja kurz vorm Aussterben...
#d
TE: mittlerweile dürften so ziemlich alle halbwegs tiefen Flüsschen und Flüsse der Brassenregion einen mehr oder weniger stabilen Welsbestand aufweisen. Nie standen die Chancen so gut wie heute. 
Und: lass ihn dir schmecken! #6

Unfassbar, wie manche drauf sind...|bigeyes#d|bigeyes


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Oh Gott, haben da manche ein Problem..., wenn jemand einen Wels (eventuell) mitnehmen will.
> Geht ja gar nicht, der Fisch ist ja kurz vorm Aussterben...
> #d
> TE: mittlerweile dürften so ziemlich alle halbwegs tiefen Flüsschen und Flüsse der Brassenregion einen mehr oder weniger stabilen Welsbestand aufweisen. Nie standen die Chancen so gut wie heute.
> ...



|good:

Diese Biester haben sich bei uns in der Elbe in den letzten 15 Jahren so stark vermehrt, dass man bei einem Aalansitz sogar schon mehr kleinere Welse als Krabben oder Aale fängt.
Das ist es nicht schade drum, wenn man sie entnimmt und verwertet.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hast du es nicht gemerkt , kein passionierter Welsfischer gibt einem Kochtopfangler auch nur den kleinsten Tip , und das zu Recht. |wavey:
> 
> Gruß
> Archie


 



Hallo Archie01,|wavey:

hast du dir mal Gedanken gemacht,wie alt der TE sein könnte? Ich vermute mal so zwischen 13-15.
Oder hast du Angst,das dir jemand etwas weg essen
könnte?|kopfkrat
Ich hoffe mal,das du Anglerisch schon eine Stufe weiter 
bist als der junge Mann,und auch mal etwas Hilfe anbietest.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Auf eine einfache Frage,wird hier wieder mal mit Gesinnungsschnüffelei geantwortet und dem TS,nicht die ausreichend edle Haltung unterstellt (von arschi01).
Einfach lächerlich!

Um auf die gestellte Frage einzugehen,inzwischen sind wohl im gesamten 
Rhein-Main Gebiet genug Waller vorhanden,so das es nicht schwer sein wird,diese zu fangen und die Schwierigkeit von Luc91 dürfte wohl eher darin liegen,die entsprechende Angeltechnik in Flüssen zu finden!
Also würde ich es an genannten Baggersee versuchen,oder mich mit den 
Gegebenheiten am Main anfreunden!

Taxidermist


----------



## archie01 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auf eine einfache Frage,wird hier wieder mal mit Gesinnungsschnüffelei geantwortet und dem TS,nicht die ausreichend edle Haltung unterstellt (von arschi01).




Hallo Taxifahrer
ähh, Taxidermist , du solltest an deiner Rechtschreibung feilen , dann nehm ich dich auch ernst #6

Gruß
Archie


----------



## archie01 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Archie01,|wavey:
> 
> hast du dir mal Gedanken gemacht,wie alt der TE sein könnte? Ich vermute mal so zwischen 13-15.
> Oder hast du Angst,das dir jemand etwas weg essen
> ...



Hallo
Woran erkennst du das ?
Aber mal ganz davon ab . ich nehme regelmäßig einige Jungs mit zum Angeln , würde da niemals eine Geheimniskrämerei draus machen....
Übrigens , diese Jungs fangen , dank deutlich mehr Zeit zum Angeln um Faktor 3 oder 4 mehr als unsereins , der ja so oft nicht losgehn kann.
Aber in einem Internetforum der ganzen Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen ist etwas ganz Anderes , den zahlreichen Pottfischern dazu Tips zu geben - das finde ich gar nicht ok....

@ taxidermist nochmal - vielleicht kommt die unterschiedliche Einstellung auch von der Verbreitung des Welses -  bei uns am Niederrhein hat der überwiegende Teil der Angler noch keinen Wels gesehen , geschweige denn gefangen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## M_Marc (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

@archie01

Du verteilst hier "gute" Sprüche und wenn ich mir dann 
Dein Profilbild ansehe erkenne ich, dass Du gefangene Waller
und sicher dann auch andere Fische, unsachgemäss ablegst.
Ich empfehle Dir, Dich mal mit dem Thema Abhakmatte zu
beschäftigen ansonsten bringt das Releasen ja nichts.

|wavey:
Komm' jetzt nicht, der liegt doch auf 'ner Wiese :q


----------



## Luc97 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

--->!!!#6Danke für die ganzen Beiträge#6!!!<---





Wo sind den die guten Baggerseen???:q


LG Lucas:vik:.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Es hilft der beste Welsbestand nicht wenn man nicht weiß wo und wie man den Köder anbieten soll. Aus diesem Grund gehen auch die meisten "Mal schnell auf Waller"-Angler (ist nicht beleidigend gemeint!) schneider nach hause.


----------



## Luc97 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Das ist war!!!


----------



## Luc97 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Wo sind den die besten Baggersee???


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*

Was soll denn dieses Gehopse in deiner Signatur, daß macht einen ja völlig kirre!


----------



## tesuji (2. April 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln,aber wo?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo Taxifahrer
> ähh, Taxidermist , du solltest an deiner Rechtschreibung feilen , dann nehm ich dich auch ernst #6
> Gruß
> Archie



Mein lieber archie01, 

gegen dich ist Taxidermist aber ein richtiger Waisenknabe.

Deine Texte sind vollgespickt mit falscher Rechtschreibung, Modus- und Tempusfehlern, falschen Appositionskonstrukten etc. Auch die elementarsten Kommaregeln scheinst du nicht zu kennen ...

Also faß dich an deiner Nase und feile erst mal selbst an dir herum #h

-- tesu


----------

